# Best cleaning/polishing product



## RyanG (Nov 13, 2008)

Alreet,

After the rubbish winter my car has accumulated loads of black spots (think its tar) all over it, whats the best product to remove it? T-cut or is that too abbrasive?

Can i get a product that i dont have to wax the car again once i've used it, because i know with using t-cut your supposed to wax all areas after use to protect the paintwork?

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ryan try posting this in the show and shine section mate  You can try a clay bar - you will find details of this and how to use it at the top of the show and shine section - it works very well, I did it for the first time a week or so ago.

Charlie


----------



## RyanG (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks mate will do


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Clay bar will remove all of the contaminants, but you will need to polish and wax again afterwards.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Theres a product called tardis, its probably one of the best products for removing stubborn tar spots


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Noooo, not T-Cut lol.

Give it a proper wash using 2 bucket method. Then spray the affected areas with Tar Remover. Get the AG Stuff from Halfords is fine, and simply fit a thoroughly cleaned out spray head from something like a Kitechen Spray. Let it dwell for a couple of mins then wipe with a MF. Re-wash the treated areas then look to Clay if anything remains.

I would stronly suggest you polish then wax/seal after this as well.


----------

